# Opinions/Feedback on Signal Hammer Series Snowboard?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys, my friend is going to hook me up with a Signal Matt Hammer 155 snowboard. I couldn't really find reviews on it. It appears to be the most expensive board in the Signal line-up, and an all-mountain freestyle board. Anybody have any experience riding it, or other similar Signal boards? Thanks!


----------

